# steroid analogs ??



## jpeters89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have recently found some new supplement and they claim....... "Our products are steroid analogs and are considered to be the closest to actual steroids that you can buy legally. our steroid analogs contain the steroid nucleus that our products are named after. for example, dianibol contains the actual nucleus taken from metahndrstenolone giving you the same effects without the side effects". .........I am just wonder if this is a legitiment claim and they also say you wont fail drug test some one pinch me becuase this seems to good to be true i would appreciate your opinions.



                                                thanks


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

jpeters89 said:


> I have recently found some new supplement and they claim....... "Our products are steroid analogs and are considered to be the closest to actual steroids that you can buy legally. our steroid analogs contain the steroid nucleus that our products are named after. for example, dianibol contains the actual nucleus taken from metahndrstenolone giving you the same effects without the side effects". .........I am just wonder if this is a legitiment claim and they also say you wont fail drug test some one pinch me becuase this seems to good to be true i would appreciate your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



If you question it than dont do it...you might wind up disappointed and you wont waste your money...there are supplements such as testadrol 50 that have dianabol precursors in it...that is actually what m1,4add is if I am not mistaken...my friend chris is the one who makes testadrol 50....while we are on stuff like this be careful with those that claim to have legit halodrol I.E. the original formula which had oral turinibol it.  It is damn near hard to get the real stuff.  Majority of it is shipped from China and the tests of everything coming over the border claiming to have the halodrol formula have been nothing more than dh8.  ...just to warn ya man...becareful...there are numerous scams...my favorite site is supplementkingdom.com   Everything I'ver ever had there is legit and they have some badass shit.


----------



## jpeters89 (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks there is just so much stuff out there and i have done alot of research and im sure some people are going to tell me to do more, i just need some good direction as far as prohormones and steroids go. I have put my time in the gym and want to take things to the next level




                                              thanks again....


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes always take some of these claims with a grain of salt research everything ask questions and try to read logs of people who have run them and you will be in a lot better position to make a informed decision. Good luck bro


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 17, 2008)

jpeters89 said:


> thanks there is just so much stuff out there and i have done alot of research and im sure some people are going to tell me to do more, i just need some good direction as far as prohormones and steroids go. I have put my time in the gym and want to take things to the next level
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats what these forums are here for bro...i have developed a lot of respect for'em.  Use them to your advantage and dont be afraid to ask....there are no stupid questions in my opinion...its how you learn...just ask.


----------

